

SRI's Nimble Micro Robots - jaytaylor
http://prostheticknowledge.tumblr.com/post/83037951528/micro-robots-sri-international-have-developed

======
dognotdog
A nice combination of lo-tec and hi-tec. I find it is a key element that the
"bots" are primitive, and thus cheap to create when needed in masses.

The little "bots" are apparently capable of 3 degrees of freedom movement
(move on a surface and rotation). Microstructures that are too complex or
otherwise unsuitable for conventional 3D printing could be built economically
with a pipelined and parallel bot army.

And going smaller, it is imaginable that this principle can be made to work on
nano-scales.

